# Nicaragua Canal



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Nicaragua as given the go a head for a $40 billion canal to rival the Panama.Will this lead to NICA/MAX ships.(?HUH)


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

It appears that Nicaragua have given the contract to build and operate the proposed inter ocean canal to a Chinese company. I dont think the US will be too pleased with that.
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Amer...lfill-its-canal-dreams-with-a-hand-from-China


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day a.d.frost.sm.today.oo:24 re:nicaragua canal.it had to happen.in the spirit of compatision.then again it may not.i looked at pat kennedy.sm.link and thumb nail.most interesting.it will be interesting how it will develop.plenty of jobs for the locals great post.regards ben27


----------



## valvanuz (Feb 4, 2012)

Pat Kennedy said:


> It appears that Nicaragua have given the contract to build and operate the proposed inter ocean canal to a Chinese company. I dont think the US will be too pleased with that.
> http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Amer...lfill-its-canal-dreams-with-a-hand-from-China


I am not about to book my passage ticket.

This is an enormous endeavor:
- Between 220 (via south) and 300 (via north) km long as the crow flies. 
- Lake Nicaragua is 30m above sea level. 
- Lowest elevation on the west side is about 100m high. 
- On the east side it is about 150m high.

Lots of digging...(Night)


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

About forty years ago I heard of a scheme by the Americans to blast out a sea level canal through Nicaragua using atom bombs, can anyone else remember this, or is my memory playing tricks.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> About forty years ago I heard of a scheme by the Americans to blast out a sea level canal through Nicaragua using atom bombs, can anyone else remember this, or is my memory playing tricks.


I don't know if it was ever a serious proposal on paper, but it sure got talked about by non-engineers.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Operation Plowshare - there appears to have been a deal of consumer resistance to it - wonder why!! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Plowshare


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

In 1897 The US set up the Nicaragua Canal Commission under Rear Admiral John G Walker - The expectation being that the USA would build a canal across the isthmus at that location because many people, at that time, thought that it was the obvious place put it. 

The 'Anti' lobby used as part of their case the Nicaraguan postage stamps which featured a picture of a volcano. 

The Report also suggested that Panama would be a good place. 

And so it was to be; After the French effort failed Uncle Sam stepped in. 
Contrary to popular belief the Americans did not 'complete' deLesseps canal - They virtually started again and parts of the original French canal can still be seen alongside the present cut.

Another piece of Canal trivia: In the 19th Century The Chinese Government sent a delegation to Paris when the Panama canal was being discussed - They thought that they could supply a high proportion of the labour required!


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

The Americans also drained the swamps which got rid of the mosquitoes which reduced malaria, one of the largest causes of failure by the French attempt.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

This new venture is to be financed and operated entirely by Chinese interests.
Can we imagine the USA and the Panama authorities welcoming that especially now that the widening of the Panama facilities are planned or even underway.
Maybe the Chinese are just trying to out do Clive Palmer and his Titanic 2.
Anyway that North West Passage is looking more viable than it did when Spencer Tracy tried the route.

Bob


----------



## Brian Dobbie (Nov 18, 2005)

There is an article in today's Daily Mail.
40000 jobs and 11years to build, some project.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Talking of waterways in the Americas, there is an article in the International Herald Tribune today regarding water levels in the Great Lakes and more particularly the lack of Dredging.
Ships are having to be lightened , the 'knock on' on freight costs are being felt.
Does anyone have anymore on this?
In the accompanying photo there were Loadline marks the like of which I have seen, AB Classification.

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Great Lakes water levels 1997-2013

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/data/now/wlevels/levels.html

Greg Hayden


----------



## Scatari (May 19, 2012)

slick said:


> All,
> Talking of waterways in the Americas, there is an article in the International Herald Tribune today regarding water levels in the Great Lakes and more particularly the lack of Dredging.
> Ships are having to be lightened , the 'knock on' on freight costs are being felt.
> *Does anyone have anymore on this?*
> ...


slick: 

Some information at this link:

From UPI.com

http://www.upi.com/Business_News/20...load-light-with-water-low/UPI-53121371053569/


----------

